# Looking for TX coders for info



## christyb (Oct 3, 2008)

I am relocating to Texas soon and am trying to get a feel for the coding community in Texas- the San Antonio area specifically. From just looking around on the internet I notice that noone is looking for CPC's. Is there anyone out there that can give me a feel for what's out there for a CPC?


----------



## RGALVEZ (Oct 3, 2008)

Check your private mail


----------

